# Good deal with Sea France



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Thought I would let everyone know about the good deal I got on next years Dover-Calais ferry on Thursday through Sea France, £70 return, it was £60 on Wednesday night but there was a mention of fuel surcharge @ £10, this had disappeared on Thu so can only assume it has been included like P&O are doing.

We go out Sun 16th July, 10pm (After the Lincoln show) and back Sat 29th, 10am.

For info other prices I got for similar times are as follows, if it did not cost me the best part of £100 each way in diesel to get to Dover I would have jumped at the tunnel.

Norfolkline - £85
P&O - £90
Eurotunnel - £124


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Pauwilson said; *"if it did not cost me the best part of £100 each way in diesel to get to Dover I would have jumped at the tunnel". *

Where do you catch the ferry from then?

I travel from the Coldstream / Cornhill border all the way to Dover.

Is there a better/shorter connection for Calais?

Texas


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

I just meant that if it did not cost me £200 in fuel to get to Dover and back then I would happily have shelled out the extra £55 to get on the tunnel as it is a lot less hassle. I wish there was an easier way from up north, 10 hr drive to the ferry every time, unless you can afford the Rosyth -Zeebrugge crossing but I can never get a quote below £550 - I have two kids so I would need a cabin,the aircraft style seats are not an option.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Just booked daylight hours sailings with P&O Out March back May for £80.

I like P&O ........but then i still shop at the Coop.  

The incredible thing is that they all cut the basic rate but still want £20/£30 extra for the dog to sit on the car deck.Presume the cost accountants see that as a charge that will be paid because it is still cheaper than kennels.

Ah well,if he wants to come with me ,the £30.oo is coming out of his piggy bank.

N


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P & O*

Hi moondog

I have two dogs....so it is twice as much from their piggy bank!

I can't wait to see my dogs running in the Italian hills.

One of my destinations next summer is "Chianciano Terme" - a spa town 70 miles south of Florence. I have walked miles in that area and never seen a soul! Only a few wine tasting places here and there!

Rapide561


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Hello Rapide

Think the dog and i will creep over into Italy this Spring.
Just reading a book by Annie Hawes ...'' Extra Virgin '' About life in the Ligurian hills between Genoa and France.We will use that as a basis for an exploration.

Nick

ps think the title refers to the quality of her oil rather than her sexual activities.Wouldnt want anyone to buy and be disappointed.

Sorry mods only a little wander off topic.  
N


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rapide and Moondog, if you take your dogs to Italy try and keep them out of the long grass. Quite a few areas have Ticks and they love attaching to dogs. They seem to prefer the long grass and jump onto passing dogs.
The voice of bitter experience,
or is it a case of 
Once bitten twice shy :?:


----------

